# Will Nexus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?



## avpradee (Jun 28, 2012)

Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*

Company says it will release in July 2012. But it will take more time to reach India.
Its price is 199$ i.e. 11k or so INR.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*

Don't expect it at 11k in India. By the time it lands here i guess it will be around 15-20k.


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*

This Tablet Will Release On OCT-NOVEMBER In India....I Think This Will Cost Under Rs 13 to 15k...!!!!


----------



## avpradee (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*



ankit.kumar010203 said:


> This Tablet Will Release On OCT-NOVEMBER In India....I Think This Will Cost Under Rs 13 to 15k...!!!!



Is it confirmed from google or is just an guess?


----------



## Globetrot (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*

Can't wait for actual reviews of this tablet, the specs really seem to blow the socks of everything else in the market.  I wonder if Amazon will be selling this tablet at a discount ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*

Kindle Fire was available in the grey market for 13.5k to 14k for a long time... I believe Nexus 7 could launch in that similar price range...

Google claims it is selling that tablet at zero margin... and only through its play store...


----------



## vds5344 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*

zero margin this is awesome


----------



## ankit.kumar010203 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*



avpradee said:


> Is it confirmed from google or is just an guess?



It Is Written In Websites Who Described This Gadget...!!!


----------



## ankit360 (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't think they will sell in India like there nexus phone but u will get it for 14k unofficially.


----------



## Empirial (Jun 29, 2012)

Google acquired Motorola then why Nexus phone & tablet are built by samsung & asus?


----------



## abhinavsood (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Will Nesus 7 release in India and what is the expected price?*



Globetrot said:


> Can't wait for actual reviews of this tablet ...



Engadget has a detailed review of the tablet and they say that Nexus 7 might be the best $200 tablet out there.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 29, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Google acquired Motorola then why Nexus phone & tablet are built by samsung & asus?


Maybe because when it comes to Android phones Samsung has the upper hand and in case of Android tablets Asus is better than others.


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

no 3G onlf wi-fi


----------



## noob (Jun 29, 2012)

rider said:


> no 3G onlf wi-fi



Doesn't matter for that price. I have a phone with 3G and can always tether to use net on tablet


----------



## prophet (Jun 29, 2012)

will it be wise if i get the tab from US or UK or will there be warranty issues


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

Galaxy Tab 2 P3100 7" has PLS (IPS) 600p display, 3G sim, wifi, 16 GB int memory with card slot, dual core, 1GB RAM, 3MP sharp camera, and front facing cam. All for 18k in buytheprice.com


----------



## noob (Jun 29, 2012)

rider said:


> Galaxy Tab 2 P3100 7" has PLS (IPS) 600p display, 3G sim, wifi, 16 GB int memory with card slot, dual core, 1GB RAM, 3MP sharp camera, and front facing cam. All for 18k in buytheprice.com



won't buy this even if it sells for 10K. Reason : I need a pure Google exp and regular direct OS updates.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2012)

noob said:


> won't buy this even if it sells for 10K. Reason : I need a pure Google exp and regular direct OS updates.



+1.Dam i really hope my uncle can get this for me.Is there a 32 gig version?


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

noob said:


> won't buy this even if it sells for 10K. Reason : I need a pure Google exp and regular direct OS updates.



I don't think nexus 7 will launch, they dumped to launch Galaxy Nexus in india.

And samsung is providing with tab 2 with ICS, will definitely upgrade to JB. The best thing about tab 2 is you can sms, use whatsapp and make call like a regular phone, its kinda phablet.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2012)

Dam it i doubt now i can get.Cause,My uncle is leaving USA on 14/15 august


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2012)

noob said:


> won't buy this even if it sells for 10K. Reason : I need a pure Google exp and regular direct OS updates.



+1...



theserpent said:


> Dam it i doubt now i can get.Cause,My uncle is leaving USA on 14/15 august



You can preorder it immediately...

If I get a chance to go to the UK in September, I will get one... Its an excellent toy...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2012)

If they buy and put my adress?will google ship it to india for me?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> If they buy and put my adress?will google ship it to india for me?



probably no...unless you get it from some Online store like amazon


----------



## rider (Jun 29, 2012)

5 reasons why the Google Nexus 7 may not work in India


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ I Dont care about what they wrote.But hope play store works


----------



## AndroidFan (Jun 29, 2012)

Nexus 7 Review by Joshua Topolsky... -- Nexus 7 review - YouTube


----------



## theserpent (Jun 29, 2012)

^^ Please its tempting me more and more 

Please pass me all the websites that have preorder for this?

Or when will it hit the US stores
Its reaching UK Stores on 20th so usa by 15?

Not getting it .Will see after i complete 12th std


----------



## Pravas (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally a tablet to spend my money on.... Hope it's available here soon with little price difference..


----------



## varunparakh (Jul 3, 2012)

It'll take ages to be launched in here! 
Just cant wait to order the 16Gig version, looking desperately for folks coming from the States 

MMX Funbook will soon be on sale sooon


----------



## warfreak (Jul 4, 2012)

Tethering is a hassle for me. IMO if you want a tab for internet browsing, its better to shell out more and get one with 3G.


----------



## amjath (Jul 4, 2012)

I see Androidfan posted a review by Joshua Topolsky on Nexus Tablet

Here his review on this tablet
Nexus 7 review | The Verge

And anyone wanted to know about Jellybean here it is,
Android 4.1 Jelly Bean review | The Verge

Any benchmark lovers here, then see how Nexus 7 competes
Google Nexus 7 gets benchmarked, results are unsurprisingly good - GSMArena Blog


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 6, 2012)

amjath said:


> I see Androidfan posted a review by Joshua Topolsky on Nexus Tablet
> 
> Here his review on this tablet
> Nexus 7 review | The Verge
> ...



+1 thanks for the info


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 13, 2012)

I have friends in the US, who can buy it for me, gift wrap it and courier it.

Would I lose out on warranty and the 25$ google play credit and 10$ wallet credit??


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ The play credit will most probably work, wallet card won't work as NFC is not set up in India, and of course no warranty, you can claim warranty(need be) by sending it to US via a friend, sending for warranty directly to google via mail won't work as google does not support that afaik.


----------



## rider (Aug 13, 2012)

Better to wait and buy in India, it is coming in late september. Probably would price 14k for 8GB


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

rider said:


> Better to wait and buy in India, it is coming in late september. Probably would price 14k for 8GB


Official launch? Afaik google has no distri channel in India.....


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

It's already selling for rs14800 on indiatimes just u need to apply coupon on it.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> It's already selling for rs14800 on indiatimes just u need to apply coupon on it.


Cheaper if someone from USA brings it with them, anyway no warranty in both cases.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Cheaper if someone from USA brings it with them, anyway no warranty in both cases.



who needs warranty, almost eveyone would like to root and use USB on to go, 3G dongle etc like features.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> who needs warranty, almost eveyone would like to root and use USB on to go, 3G dongle etc like features.


Hardware warranty is necessary, rooting voids warranty but only if they catch you ;D


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> It's already selling for rs14800 on indiatimes just u need to apply coupon on it.



which coupon? SETMEFREE ??


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Now day people are use jailbreak or root their device so their is no way guarantee left for the device.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Use this coupon and you can get discount around 1600 rs.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Hardware warranty is necessary, rooting voids warranty but only if they catch you ;D



Yea! it's easy to root and get away from warranty voids in google nexus devices. 



SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Use this coupon and you can get discount around 1600 rs.



by using SETMEFREE ??

I listen the new Google voice search voice of jelly bean is really superb. It even recognize our Indian desi accent easily.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't know about that but it beat the crap out of Siri you can check comparison on YouTube.but google is releasing some similar app for iOS.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> I don't know about that but it beat the crap out of Siri you can check comparison on YouTube.but google is releasing some similar app for iOS.



 [YOUTUBE]kDsOtdRtG0Q[/YOUTUBE] 
See, It is faster and less robotic than siri.

What about flash support for jelly bean?? I listen it will not come on its chrome?


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Jelly Bean has no Flash.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cZ4mdrlWYM
iOS app similar to google now


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Flash has been removed from jelly beans.
 flash is dying Most people are making or converting Their site to HTML 5 version or both for now.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Flash has been removed from jelly beans.
> flash is dying Most people are making or converting Their site to HTML 5 version or both for now.



so when will youtube get HTML 5 support?
It's PITS for watching flash videos in jelly bean


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> so when will youtube get HTML 5 support?


Already has.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Already has.



But in review I saw that the youtube was not running on chrome of nexus 7.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Their is app for that and it's much better than than browser version of YouTube .


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Their is app for that and it's much better than than browser version of YouTube .



heyy Do you know where to get Galaxy Nexus for the cheapest, of course unofficially?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

You can check eBay their are some seller 
Or check the international version of eBay.
Amazon is also good or import .


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> You can check eBay their are some seller
> Or check the international version of eBay.
> Amazon is also good or import .



It's highly priced at ebay.in for 26k. According to tech2 it is available for 23k 
And I never purchased anything from international websites of ebay and amazon.
Right now it has been priced for 400 USD so does that mean custom duties and taxes would make the price more?


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

Nexus 7 won't be launched officially in India, ever. It is a tablet meant for content consumption and google sell them 0 profit. They intend to earn by selling books, songs, movies, magazines etc through the play store in the US. People in India hardly pay for any content and it is pointless for google to launch it here in India at this price. This is the same reason for which Kindle fire wasnt launched. No point in waiting for it to launch officially. 
I had a relative flying down from the states and told him to get me a 16gb one. Cost me 14k approx. Warranty is an issue but I am willing to overlook it considering I am getting it so cheap. 
Project butter is truly amazing. Never seen android so smooth. You can actually feel the pixels passing below your fingers  My only gripe with it is fixed storage, thats why I ordered the 16gb one!


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

On eBay international its on luck how much custom will be going to charged.
You can check junglee.com it's amazon India you can check from their how much custom and shipping will be charged by amazon usa and their are their are many different seller available their.
Their is some discount going on eBay.in . You can check for discount coupon on google.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> But in review I saw that the youtube was not running on chrome of nexus 7.


The problem is with chrome, not youtube, use dedicated app/dolphin browser.


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> The problem is with chrome, not youtube, use dedicated app/dolphin browser.



Youtube does work in chrome. I've tried it.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> The problem is with chrome, not youtube, use dedicated app/dolphin browser.



Chrome is default browser in Jelly Bean. And what about using of flash player in educational sites 



daksh said:


> Youtube does work in chrome. I've tried it.



Do u have Nexus 7?


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

daksh said:


> Youtube does work in chrome. I've tried it.


And hence chrome problem in ICS or lower, chrome crashes all the time in ICS.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> On eBay international its on luck how much custom will be going to charged.
> You can check junglee.com it's amazon India you can check from their how much custom and shipping will be charged by amazon usa and their are their are many different seller available their.
> Their is some discount going on eBay.in . You can check for discount coupon on google.



Any idea if its 400 USD I think they will charge at least 50 USD extra.
junglee.com has only one seller who is selling for 35,529 INR *t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQuS-i5xhNrzPaD_YTg2IbrtgRaXmquInmH6YfXHWYkwzSzzY8HTmdGhw


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Chrome is default browser in Jelly Bean. And what about using of flash player in educational sites
> 
> 
> Do u have Nexus 7?



I do, see 3-4 posts above, I've posted about it.

And btw Rider, Galaxy Nexus is 350$ now and not 400. Try getting it from someone living there, much cheaper than buying from a site which imports.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

@SIDDHARTH.BEAM And ebay discount is only upto 1000 bucks with bank card.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Chrome is default browser in Jelly Bean. And what about using of flash player in educational sites
> 
> 
> 
> Do u have Nexus 7?


Google is taking a stupid approach, 90% of web uses flash, so cutting it off basically means pushing people towards PC, maybe its a deliberate move by adobe,, to increase selling of PC, or better yet  increase selling of Microsoft Surface, I'll definitely buy a surface.



rider said:


> And ebay discount is only upto 1000 bucks with bank card.


Time to time they do give flat 10% coupon, I got one last month, next when I get one and I can't use it I'll post here so you guys could snap it(through my account)


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

It is not a move by google, Adobe stopped flash development for JB.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Google is taking a stupid approach, 90% of web uses flash, so cutting it off basically means pushing people towards PC, maybe its a deliberate move by adobe,, to increase selling of PC, or better yet  increase selling of Microsoft Surface, I'll definitely buy a surface.
> 
> 
> Time to time they do give flat 10% coupon, I got one last month, next when I get one and I can't use it I'll post here so you guys could snap it(through my account)


I think google and apple are trying to keep adobe aside, by ignoring and not giving eff.



daksh said:


> Nexus 7 won't be launched officially in India, ever. It is a tablet meant for content consumption and google sell them 0 profit. They intend to earn by selling books, songs, movies, magazines etc through the play store in the US. People in India hardly pay for any content and it is pointless for google to launch it here in India at this price. This is the same reason for which Kindle fire wasnt launched. No point in waiting for it to launch officially.
> I had a relative flying down from the states and told him to get me a 16gb one. Cost me 14k approx. Warranty is an issue but I am willing to overlook it considering I am getting it so cheap.
> Project butter is truly amazing. Never seen android so smooth. You can actually feel the pixels passing below your fingers  My only gripe with it is fixed storage, thats why I ordered the 16gb one!



*articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-07-04/gadgets-special/32536304_1_android-tablets-nexus-devices-android-devices


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Going to cause issues, plenty of websites use flash, what about flash based game sites?



rider said:


> I think google and apple are trying to keep adobe aside, by ignoring and not giving eff.
> 
> 
> 
> *articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2012-07-04/gadgets-special/32536304_1_android-tablets-nexus-devices-android-devices


Asus will be partner, OMG rashi, dang it.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Going to cause issues, plenty of websites use flash, what about flash based game sites?



yea!  I read iOS 6 would not come flash too, it common problem for both android and iOS.
Whenevr I download from youtube through IDM it shows .flv file how can it be HTML 5?


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> I think google and apple are trying to keep adobe aside, by ignoring and not giving eff.
> 
> 
> 
> Google?s Nexus tablet launching in India in October - Times Of India



IF they launch it, it wont be under 20k. Definitely. As they will have to earn through hardware sales here as content of play store is not available in India.

Even the galaxy tab 2 7.0 is for 250 in the US and 20k here!


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

daksh said:


> IF they launch it, it wont be under 20k. Definitely. As they will have to earn through hardware sales here as content of play store is not available in India.
> 
> Even the galaxy tab 2 7.0 is for 250 in the US and 20k here!



May be they launch play store here.

Samsung always launch cheaper in Indian market.


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> May be they launch play store here.



And how many people do you think will BUY ebooks, movies, tv shows, magazines etc on a tab in India using there Credit cards? Google won't sell it here if it doesnt turn out to be profitable and at 200$ it is not!



rider said:


> May be they launch play store here.
> 
> Samsung always launch cheaper in Indian market.



Bro, How is 250$ cheaper than 20k ? 250$ is approx 14k and samsung are selling it for 20 here.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> yea!  I read iOS 6 would not come flash too, it common problem for both android and iOS.
> Whenevr I download from youtube through IDM it shows .flv file how can it be HTML 5?


They have to change the codec, long process, powerful machines will be needed, but google has enormous processing power, these three codecs are proposed, no uniform standard yet: HTML5 video - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

daksh said:


> And how many people do you think will BUY ebooks, movies, tv shows, magazines etc on a tab in India using there Credit cards? Google won't sell it here if it doesnt turn out to be profitable and at 200$ it is not!



Yea! you are right! only a few thousand people will buy those  music, ebooks, movies, tv shows, magazines etc practically in India.
Have you rooted your nexus 7 with Toolkit yet?


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Yea! you are right! only a few thousand people will buy those  music, ebooks, movies, tv shows, magazines etc
> Have you rooted your nexus 7 with Toolkit yet?



Not yet, and I wont even get to do it  The tab is for whole family and my dad wont let me risk it as sending it back for repairs will be a big hassle. I might root it after a few months when it gets a bit old


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

daksh said:


> And how many people do you think will BUY ebooks, movies, tv shows, magazines etc on a tab in India using there Credit cards? Google won't sell it here if it doesnt turn out to be profitable and at 200$ it is not!
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, How is 250$ cheaper than 20k ? 250$ is approx 14k and samsung are selling it for 20 here.


What I think is this, 200$ for 8GB, comes to 11000/-, add tax etc and say it will go for 15k,  the 16GB version will go for 18k probably, it won't be more than 20k cause then it will face competition from Samsung Galaxy Tab 2(7") @ 19k, which loses in spec a bit but can make calls and have sd card slot, which is a big plus and runs ICS,


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

daksh said:


> Not yet, and I wont even get to do it  The tab is for whole family and my dad wont let me risk it as sending it back for repairs will be a big hassle. I might root it after a few months when it gets a bit old



It's easy to root man, just few steps and it will be rooted and can easily backup and restore. Also getting back to factory reset is simple procedure. Where you will send to repair? Their is no warranty for imported gadgets.  
P.S. Put an avatar so that its easy to recognize you bro.



tkin said:


> What I think is this, 200$ for 8GB, comes to 11000/-, add tax etc and say it will go for 15k,  the 16GB version will go for 18k probably, it won't be more than 20k cause then it will face competition from Samsung Galaxy Tab 2(7") @ 19k, which loses in spec a bit but can make calls and have sd card slot, which is a big plus and runs ICS,



Heyy dude, tell me why pure google nexus phones not sale much like samsung galaxy s series worldwide.


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

Tab 2 runs ICS and this runs JB  
One major thing with nexus devices is that they get the updates the moment they are released! 
yeah you're right about Tab 2 having 3g, that is a major plus in favor of it. But nowadays all Androids can tether via wifi hotspot hence I dint have to worry about that! I would rather go for the nexus even at 20k coz of the Tegra 3 future proofing and all future updates right on time!


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Yea! you are right! only a few thousand people will buy those  music, ebooks, movies, tv shows, magazines etc practically in India.
> Have you rooted your nexus 7 with Toolkit yet?


A bit more people will buy, provided they cost same, I will gladly pay 50/- for PowerAMP music player(sadly it can't be cr@cked), and maybe some games, all together I might buy 10-12 apps, and I'll gladly pay 500-600/- for them, for magazines I would pay 50% of actual price, or a monthly subscription for a bunch of mags together(like netflix video service in USA), won't byuy TV show cause there is no point, pathetic web service here, I wouldn't pay for eBooks though(my bad).


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> It's easy to root man, just few steps and it will be rooted and can easily backup and restore. Also getting back to factory reset is simple procedure. Where you will send to repair? Their is no warranty for imported gadgets.
> P.S. Put an avatar so that its easy to recognize you bro.
> 
> 
> ...



I know how to root , I am running CM9 on my old optimus one  
That's the problem, I have to send it for repairs oversees hence a hassle  
Will put an avatar right away 



tkin said:


> A bit more people will buy, provided they cost same, I will gladly pay 50/- for PowerAMP music player(sadly it can't be cr@cked), and maybe some games, all together I might buy 10-12 apps, and I'll gladly pay 500-600/- for them, for magazines I would pay 50% of actual price, or a monthly subscription for a bunch of mags together(like netflix video service in USA), won't byuy TV show cause there is no point, pathetic web service here, I wouldn't pay for eBooks though(my bad).



Some of us would( me, you and a few more) but the general population here is so used to piracy that they dont see anything wrong with it, I HATE IT.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

daksh said:


> Tab 2 runs ICS and this runs JB
> One major thing with nexus devices is that they get the updates the moment they are released!
> yeah you're right about Tab 2 having 3g, that is a major plus in favor of it. But nowadays all Androids can tether via wifi hotspot hence I dint have to worry about that! I would rather go for the nexus even at 20k coz of the Tegra 3 future proofing and all future updates right on time!


Yeah, but for people going to office, they lack the luxury of wifi hotspots, same with college etc, also note 3g is much faster than most broadband services now a days, and the big plus is the sd card slot, I want one such slot, and lastly what if samsung releases JB by this dec, that will level the playing field.


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but for people going to office, they lack the luxury of wifi hotspots, same with college etc, also note 3g is much faster than most broadband services now a days, and the big plus is the sd card slot, I want one such slot, and lastly what if samsung releases JB by this dec, that will level the playing field.



Wifi hotspot is using your phone's 3g services on any other wifi device, hence I will effectively be using 3g services on my wifi tab.


----------



## rider (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but for people going to office, they lack the luxury of wifi hotspots, same with college etc, also note 3g is much faster than most broadband services now a days, and the big plus is the sd card slot, I want one such slot, and lastly what if samsung releases JB by this dec, that will level the playing field.



Is there any news of upcoming nexus quad core phone by google this year?


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

daksh said:


> Wifi hotspot is using your phone's 3g services on any other wifi device, hence I will effectively be using 3g services on my wifi tab.


I know, I'm not a noob, one pretty big issue there, running a wi fi hotspot drains juice out of phones like crazy, and if I had a phone I'd want it up and stand by all the time(for calls), and most android sets do not give that luxury(except maybe razor maxx), so its not an option to use a hotspot on office, college etc. That's what I meant.


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but for people going to office, they lack the luxury of wifi hotspots, same with college etc, also note 3g is much faster than most broadband services now a days, and the big plus is the sd card slot, I want one such slot, and lastly what if samsung releases JB by this dec, that will level the playing field.


Samsung will release JB by Dec, Google will release Key lime pie on the nexus around july-sept next year, samsung will have stopped support for Tab 2 by then! And btw it is highly improbably that Tab 2 gets JB by dec as original galaxy tab 10.1 hasn't got ICS till yet in India.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Is there any news of upcoming nexus quad core phone by google this year?


All speculations and rumors etc, won't come to India that's for damn sure


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> I know, I'm not a noob, one pretty big issue there, running a wi fi hotspot drains juice out of phones like crazy, and if I had a phone I'd want it up and stand by all the time(for calls), and most android sets do not give that luxury(except maybe razor maxx), so its not an option to use a hotspot on office, college etc. That's what I meant.



My sincere apologies 
Yeah you are right about the battery part, I use hotspot and it just sucks the juice out of my OneX, hence I do it while having my phone on charge


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

daksh said:


> Samsung will release JB by Dec, Google will release Key lime pie on the nexus around july-sept next year, samsung will have stopped support for Tab 2 by then! And btw it is highly improbably that Tab 2 gets JB by dec as original galaxy tab 10.1 hasn't got ICS till yet in India.


Galaxy 10.1 is dead in the water, but tab 2 is not, what I mean is if Asus makes a killing off selling Nexus tab here, samsung will have to do something, either lower prices, or JB upgrade, I'd buy the Galaxy if it costs same as 8GB nexus, can't look over the sd card slot, 3g, and ofcourse support(nexus in india will be supported by asus's partner rashi, and that's a bad bad thing).


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Is there any news of upcoming nexus quad core phone by google this year?



A nexus phone is likely, though I dont think it will come out soon. Google release their new version of OS every year with supported hardware and this year Nexus 7 has done the job. Maybe next year they release a nexus with A15 cores and KLP 



tkin said:


> Galaxy 10.1 is dead in the water, but tab 2 is not, what I mean is if Asus makes a killing off selling Nexus tab here, samsung will have to do something, either lower prices, or JB upgrade, I'd buy the Galaxy if it costs same as 8GB nexus, can't look over the sd card slot, 3g, and ofcourse support(nexus in india will be supported by asus's partner rashi, and that's a bad bad thing).


It all depends on how both the parties price it. And as it is a google branded device dont worry about service, Google won't let Asus spoil their name in a budding market!


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> ^^ The play credit will most probably work, wallet card won't work as NFC is not set up in India, and of course no warranty, you can claim warranty(need be) by sending it to US via a friend, sending for warranty directly to google via mail won't work as google does not support that afaik.



Google Wallet is not just dependent on NFC. You can also use it to shop on online shopping sites. 

@Daksh Can you pls confirm that your Google Wallet and Play store account is also credited?? And is the play store working properly in India


----------



## daksh (Aug 14, 2012)

Nope, google wallet and the credit both dont work here. You dont see any google wallet on the tab 
play store works but only for the apps, no other content.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

rider said:


> Yea! you are right! only a few thousand people will buy those  music, ebooks, movies, tv shows, magazines etc practically in India.
> Have you rooted your nexus 7 with Toolkit yet?



I think the new play store will be only for US version.
It will be not shown in Indian play store.


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 15, 2012)

daksh said:


> Nope, google wallet and the credit both dont work here. You dont see any google wallet on the tab
> play store works but only for the apps, no other content.



Have you tried market enabler? It enables the US play store.


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2012)

@daksh how is the google voice search in your nexus 7? Does it works in our indian voice?


----------



## daksh (Aug 16, 2012)

Its as good/bad as it is in any of our android devices! Google now doesnt work that well though..


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 22, 2012)

What's the price if we buy nexus 7 from US? (All Incl.) 

i.e. Ask a friend to buy and bring to India.


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2012)

MANOfJosh said:


> What's the price if we buy nexus 7 from US? (All Incl.)
> 
> i.e. Ask a friend to buy and bring to India.


8GB: *www.google.co.in/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=200$+to+inr&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=8UU2UO3XG8uxrAfRr4DYDQ
16GB: *www.google.co.in/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=250$+to+inr&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&redir_esc=&ei=KUY2UPGDBIjPrQeH7YCICg


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2012)

tonybosell said:


> Google Nexus 7 is one of the best tablet which running on android 4.1 Jellybean OS that has powered by Tegra 3 quad-core processor. Company says it will release in September 2012. It 8 GB model's price will Rs 15,000 and 16 GB model's price will rs 18,000.



Is it the new news or the same when it was launched in US?
Give me link, where you read that?


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 27, 2012)

tkin said:


> 8GB: 200$ to inr - Google Search
> 16GB: 250$ to inr - Google Search



Man, that was very smart. You think i'm dumb enough not to know to use Google as calculator? Great. By the way, Thanks! I learnt from you now.

Coming to the point, i asked for the final price expected inclusive of taxes and shipping to an US Address and not just the device price. I got the info from my friend. It comes around $214 for 8 GB variant.

And a Big Thanks again for suggesting me Google for Calculations.


----------



## Ihthisham (Oct 20, 2012)

Yep! it will release in November, and its price is 12k-13k.Not sure abt the price.


----------



## rider (Oct 20, 2012)

Ihthisham said:


> Yep! it will release in November, and its price is 12k-13k.Not sure abt the price.



source please!


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

Guys! It is going to be launched tomorrow with the price tag of ₹ 19,990 for 8GB wifi model.
Asus Google Nexus 7 coming to India tomorrow for Rs 20K


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2012)

20k is too high for 8 gb


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

theserpent said:


> 20k is too high for 8 gb



I don't think so. Do you know any other quad core device with such performance for such a low price tag? In 20k the buyer will get proper 1 year manufacture warranty.

Those low prices are of those 8 nations where google play store is available. So cheer that Asus even launched in our poor country.


----------



## jaleel (Nov 7, 2012)

rider said:


> Guys! It is going to be launched tomorrow with the price tag of ₹ 19,990 for 8GB wifi model.
> Asus Google Nexus 7 coming to India tomorrow for Rs 20K



Nope!, it is 16gb, anyway the price is too high, i am thinking of ipad 2 or samung tab2


----------



## prophet (Nov 7, 2012)

Had been waiting since ages for this to come to India, appalled to see the price of 20k for something which shud be selling for arnd 13k.......I curse Asus for such extortion. Ditching my purchase of Nexus 7 from India, Will buy it from UK.


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

jaleel said:


> Nope!, it is 16gb, anyway the price is too high, i am thinking of ipad 2 or samung tab2



where it is written? In that news 





> Besides, the tablet will come in 8 GB and 16 GB storage variants.





prophet said:


> Had been waiting since ages for this to come to India, appalled to see the price of 20k for something which shud be selling for arnd 13k.......I curse Asus for such extortion. Ditching my purchase of Nexus 7 from India, Will buy it from UK.



iPad 2 is still a good choice for 21-22k tablet.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2012)

rider said:


> I don't think so. Do you know any other quad core device with such performance for such a low price tag? In 20k the buyer will get proper 1 year manufacture warranty.
> 
> Those low prices are of those 8 nations where google play store is available. So cheer that Asus even launched in our poor country.



Well one way your true, but bro 8 gb model has been refreshed to 16 gb.The 8 gb Model is not available anymore~it's 16gb for 199$


----------



## krish_techie (Nov 7, 2012)

rider said:


> where it is written? In that news
> 
> 
> 
> iPad 2 is still a good choice for 21-22k tablet.



The 16GB variant is 20k ...not the 8GB one (google stopped 8 GB variants)...checkout the croma store website ...but still way tooo expensive..


----------



## rider (Nov 7, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Well one way your true, but bro 8 gb model has been refreshed to 16 gb.The 8 gb Model is not available anymore~it's 16gb for 199$



8GB model is not available in US and other play store market.


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 8, 2012)

rider said:


> Guys! It is going to be launched tomorrow with the price tag of ₹ 19,990 for 8GB wifi model.
> Asus Google Nexus 7 coming to India tomorrow for Rs 20K


Its probably better to import it at 199 USD, Is it possible that warranty will stil be valid in Indian Asus Service Centers,


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2012)

16GB Nexus 7 @19,999 @croma


----------



## theserpent (Nov 8, 2012)

ajaymailed said:


> Its probably better to import it at 199 USD, Is it possible that warranty will stil be valid in Indian Asus Service Centers,



Yes you will get warranty in India i asked Asus


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 8, 2012)

16 Gig Nexus 7 (Imported Edition) @ 16.5k on Tradus.


```
*www.tradus.com/google-nexus-tablet-16gb/p/MOB0000004810920
```


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 8, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Yes you will get warranty in India i asked Asus


you sure? then whats the problem, we can get the imported one.



AndroidFan said:


> 16 Gig Nexus 7 (Imported Edition) @ 16.5k on Tradus.
> 
> ```
> *www.tradus.com/google-nexus-tablet-16gb/p/MOB0000004810920
> ```


wonder why they added nearly 100 dollars to US price.


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 9, 2012)

My reaction when I saw that the Nexus 7 was releasing for 20K in India. 
Can someone please tell me who should I hate now? Google or Asus?
And btw can someone please confirm this? 


> Originally Posted by ajaymailed
> Its probably better to import it at 199 USD, Is it possible that warranty will stil be valid in Indian Asus Service Centers,
> 
> Yes you will get warranty in India i asked Asus


----------



## TheLetterD (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello????????
BUMP!


----------



## tkin (Nov 12, 2012)

20k for 8GB. no expansion, no thanks, I will take galaxy tab 2 any day with 16gb internal and expansion slot, FU ASUS.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 12, 2012)

8GB is discontinued. 16GB for 20k.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Nov 13, 2012)

If i buy Nexus 7 (Imported Edition) from Tradus, will i get warranty from asus? 
Also what about croma are they official distributor of nexus 7 or they are selling imported edition?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 23, 2012)

ruturaj3 said:


> If i buy Nexus 7 (Imported Edition) from Tradus, will i get warranty from asus?
> Also what about croma are they official distributor of nexus 7 or they are selling imported edition?



Answer to Q1- Yes if Tradus clearly mentions in product page.

Answer to Q2- Croma Stores are official distributers.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Nov 27, 2012)

Would you guys suggest to get it from US or from some retail distributor. Also, wondering why isn't Flipkart seeling it yet?
Anyways..


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

X 0 N 0 D E said:


> Would you guys suggest to get it from US or from some retail distributor. Also, wondering why isn't Flipkart seeling it yet?


 US is the only way to get.
Flipkart doesn't have it as the phone hasn't yet been formally launched here.


----------



## X 0 N 0 D E (Nov 27, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> US is the only way to get.
> Flipkart doesn't have it as the phone hasn't yet been formally launched here.



Phone? I was talking about the NeXus 7 and Croma has it...but it is slightly overpriced...I dont want to risk a faulty unit from the US so will be mostly getting it from here itself...is it a good idea or do u think its worth the risk...?

Thanx!


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 27, 2012)

^^

Anyways, mistook it for Nexus 4 lol
it will cost 15k appx maybe in USA. Get ir from Croma...no warranty hassles etc


----------



## techlover (Nov 28, 2012)

the Nezus 7 prices is already dropped to 17,700


----------



## puneet3210 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi, I have one piece of Nexus 7 bought from Canada
32GB, HSPA+ top model (3G & WiFi)
Price Rs 26000, Location Bangalore
If you are interested, contact immediately


----------

